# Black Screen with Nvidia GT 525M

## alrojas

Hi!. I have a Dell Inspiron 15R (N5110).

Every works fine! except my Video Card NVIDIA, I have an Intel Video Card integrated on Proccessor (Intell Graphics HD 3000) too.

Intel Video Cards works fine, but i dont want to use this video cards. I know my Nvidia have Optimus, and I know that optimus is not suported on Linux. Better!.

So, I remove any driver and suppor for Intel Video Cards, and I installed nvidia driver from emerge.

Set opengl to nvidia, run nvidia-config. But when I start xdm (kdm), just I see a Black (not blank) screen.

This is my xorg.conf 

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.53  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-07.nvidia.com)  Sat May 12 00:34:20 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"   

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

and this is my Xorg.0.log

```

[  3948.734] 

X.Org X Server 1.11.2

Release Date: 2011-11-04

[  3948.734] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  3948.734] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  3948.734] Current Operating System: Linux romasys 3.2.12-gentoo #2 SMP Wed May 23 08:34:27 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64

[  3948.735] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

[  3948.735] Build Date: 22 May 2012  11:52:18AM

[  3948.735]  

[  3948.735] Current version of pixman: 0.24.0

[  3948.735]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  3948.735] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3948.735] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 23 09:41:06 2012

[  3948.735] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  3948.735] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  3948.735] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  3948.735] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  3948.735] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  3948.735] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[  3948.735] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  3948.735] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  3948.735] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  3948.735] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  3948.735]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  3948.735] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  3948.735] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  3948.735] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  3948.735] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  3948.735] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  3948.735] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cfac0

[  3948.735] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  3948.735]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  3948.735]    X.Org Video Driver: 11.0

[  3948.735]    X.Org XInput driver : 13.0

[  3948.735]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[  3948.736] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:1028:04ca rev 9, Mem @ 0xf6400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[  3948.736] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df5:1028:04ca rev 161, Mem @ 0xf5000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  3948.736] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  3948.736] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  3948.736] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3948.736]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.736]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3948.736]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  3948.736] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  3948.736] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  3948.736] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3948.736]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.736]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3948.736]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3948.736] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  3948.736] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  3948.736] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  3948.744] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3948.744]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.744]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3948.744] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.53  Fri May 11 23:49:08 PDT 2012

[  3948.744] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  3948.744] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  3948.744] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  3948.744] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3948.744]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  3948.744]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  3948.744]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[  3948.744] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  3948.744] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  3948.745] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[  3948.745] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[  3948.745] (II) Unloading dri

[  3948.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3948.745] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3948.745] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  3948.745] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  3948.745] (II) Unloading dri2

[  3948.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3948.745] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  3948.745] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3948.745] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  3948.745]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.745]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  3948.745] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  295.53  Fri May 11 23:29:56 PDT 2012

[  3948.745] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  3948.745] (++) using VT number 7

[  3948.747] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  3948.747] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  3948.747] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3948.747] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3948.747]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.747]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3948.747] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  3948.747] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  3948.747] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3948.747] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3948.748]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  3948.748]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  3948.748] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  3948.748] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  3948.748] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  3948.748] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  3948.748] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  3948.748] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  3948.748] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  3948.748] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  3948.748] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  3948.748] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  3948.748] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[  3949.285] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[  3949.287] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 525M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  3949.287] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[  3949.287] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.56.00.0a

[  3949.287] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  3949.287] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  3949.289] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 525M at PCI:1:0:0

[  3949.289] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[  3949.289] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  3949.291] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  3949.291] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device CRT-0 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on

[  3949.291] (**) NVIDIA(0):     all display devices.)

[  3949.292] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[  3949.292] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  3949.292] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3949.292] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  3949.292] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  3949.292] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[  3949.292] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3949.292] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[  3949.294] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[  3949.294] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[  3949.294] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[  3949.294] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  3949.294] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[  3949.294] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  3949.298] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  3949.301] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  3949.321] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[  3949.321] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[  3949.374] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  3949.374] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  3949.374] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  3949.374] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  3949.375] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  3949.375] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[  3949.375] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  3949.375] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  3949.375] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[  3949.375] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[  3949.375] (II) Unloading dri2

[  3949.375] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[  3949.375] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[  3949.375] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[  3949.375] (==) RandR enabled

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  3949.375] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  3949.376] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  3949.407] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[  3949.407] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3949.407] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  3949.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.407] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  3949.407]    compiled for 1.11.2, module version = 2.6.0

[  3949.407]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  3949.407]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 13.0

[  3949.407] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3949.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.407] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3949.407] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  3949.407] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3949.407] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3949.407] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/event3"

[  3949.407] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  3949.407] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3949.407] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3949.407] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3949.427] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  3949.427] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3949.427] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  3949.427] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.427] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  3949.427] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  3949.427] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  3949.427] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3949.427] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[  3949.427] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  3949.427] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3949.427] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3949.427] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3949.428] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[  3949.428] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  3949.428] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[  3949.428] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3949.428] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[  3949.428] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.428] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[  3949.428] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  3949.428] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[  3949.428] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  3949.428] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[  3949.428] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  3949.428] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3949.428] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3949.428] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3949.428] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[  3949.428] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  3949.428] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'

[  3949.428] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.428] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  3949.428] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  3949.428] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  3949.428] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  3949.428] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  3949.428] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  3949.428] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  3949.428] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  3949.428] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  3949.428] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  3949.428] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:0b:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input24/event6"

[  3949.428] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[  3949.428] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  3949.429] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  3949.429] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  3949.429] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  3949.429] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  3949.429] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  3949.429] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  3949.429] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  3949.429] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  3949.429] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[  3949.429] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.429] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  3949.429] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  3949.429] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  3949.429] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  3949.429] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[  3949.429] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  3949.429] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  3949.429] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  3949.429] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  3949.429] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[  3949.429] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  3949.429] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'PS/2 Generic Mouse'

[  3949.429] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  3949.429] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: always reports core events

[  3949.429] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[  3949.429] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  3949.429] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found relative axes

[  3949.429] (--) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  3949.429] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  3949.429] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  3949.429] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  3949.429] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5/event5"

[  3949.430] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[  3949.430] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  3949.430] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  3949.430] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  3949.430] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  3949.430] (**) PS/2 Generic Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  3949.430] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PS/2 Generic Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  3949.430] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  4016.594] (II) config/udev: removing device Genius Optical Mouse

[  4016.594] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Close

[  4016.594] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4016.594] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4018.129] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  4018.129] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  4018.129] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[  4018.129] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  4018.129] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'

[  4018.129] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  4018.129] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  4018.129] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[  4018.129] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  4018.129] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  4018.129] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  4018.129] (--) Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  4018.129] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  4018.129] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  4018.130] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:0b:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input25/event6"

[  4018.130] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[  4018.130] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  4018.130] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  4101.478] (II) PS/2 Generic Mouse: Close

[  4101.478] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.478] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.478] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  4101.478] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.478] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.478] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[  4101.478] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.478] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.478] (II) Power Button: Close

[  4101.478] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.478] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.478] (II) Power Button: Close

[  4101.478] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.478] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.478] (II) Genius Optical Mouse: Close

[  4101.497] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  4101.497] (II) Unloading evdev

[  4101.520] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

I don't know what happens!, 

I know that   3948.745] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) its normal, but i'm not sure of this  [  3949.375] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

.

Basically the difference between this laptop with nvidia with another laptop or pc with nvidia too, is this laptop has nvidia with optimus.

Sorry for my English, 

Yo hablo español!, 

Gracias de Antemano

Saludos!

----------

## DONAHUE

have you installed a display manager/window manager/desktop?

run 

```
X -retro
```

 If you get a black and white stipple screen X is working but the display manager/window manager/desktop is not.

 *Quote:*   

> NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

  also normal.

----------

## alrojas

Hi, thanks for your answers

I have installed kde/kdm and it works with intel graphics, but not with nvidia,  :Sad: . On the other hand, i read that nvidia card with optimus, is not  connected to display, so it's impossible use nvidia directly. But i'm not sure of this. Help me!

Saludos,

cuidense!

----------

## Gusar

 *alrojas wrote:*   

> i read that nvidia card with optimus, is not  connected to display, so it's impossible use nvidia directly.

 

Yes, this is correct. Some machines have a BIOS option to switch graphic cards. A lot of them don't. If yours doesn't have it, what you want to do is impossible.

----------

## candamil

Same problem to me.

I was trying to use a screen connected to the HDMI out, and I wasn't able to do it. Then I tried to run the whole system with the nvidia graphics card (my laptop is a Dell XPS15 L502X, also with nvidia GT525m and Intel HD3000) but I have the same problem, black screen.

Anyway, in my case, the optimus service is working properly, so I can run any application with the nvidia graphics card. The problem in my case is that I am not able to get the HDMI out working.

----------

## alrojas

 *candamil wrote:*   

> Same problem to me.
> 
> I was trying to use a screen connected to the HDMI out, and I wasn't able to do it. Then I tried to run the whole system with the nvidia graphics card (my laptop is a Dell XPS15 L502X, also with nvidia GT525m and Intel HD3000) but I have the same problem, black screen.
> 
> Anyway, in my case, the optimus service is working properly, so I can run any application with the nvidia graphics card. The problem in my case is that I am not able to get the HDMI out working.

 

Optimus works with nvidia drivers?. that's weird, I though it's imposible!, anyway goog for you!  :Smile: . 

Try this: Open nvidia-settings -> X Server Display Configuration -> Detect Displays

Saludos!

Cuidate

----------

## candamil

Maybe I didn't explain myself correctly. I wasn't able to get the whole system running with nvidia drivers. It is running with intel drivers, and I can run any program with the nvidia driver with the optirun command. Because of that, I can't use the nvidia-settings app, because the system is not running with the nvidia driver.

----------

## alrojas

OK, So we are at the same situation. Technically you can access to nvidia-settings: optirun nvidia-settings but is partially useless. jeje. I have problem with HDMI Port too and for now I don't have time to try to solve it. Maybe this weekend. If I solve it, I post it. I hope you do the same.

On the other hand, Do you have an ALPS touchpad?. Does It work fully for you?.

Again, sorry for my english :-/

Saludos

----------

## Gusar

Solving HDMI out is not possible. Not yet. The reason is, HDMI is connected to the Nvidia card, but we're using the Intel card for X. The only thing you can do is forget the Intel card and forget the internal display, then configure X for Nvidia and HDMI.

----------

